# Your authentic online self - is it you?



## AnnMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Eightseven just said he was pretty much the same as he comes off online as he is if you were to meet him, and I'm essentially the same. People who know me read posts of mine and say they can hear me speaking. 

So, here's the question.... is your online self the same, or very close to, your personal self? Are you pretty much a wysiwyg poster or do you have an online persona that is nicer/harsher/bolder, etc?

I definitely flirt online in ways I would NEVER, EVER, EVER flirt in person... I don't have the nads for it, far too shy/afraid of rejection. 

So, lay it on me, kids.


----------



## Mini (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm more or less the same, with one qualification: around strangers I'm very shy and reserved, and yes, even polite. Only if I know and trust my companions am I anything like you see here.


----------



## Tina (Jul 6, 2006)

Same as you, AM. I'm very much WYSIWYG, and many have told me when we meet that I'm just as I seem online. But yeah, the flirting thing? Rarely IRL. Rarely. But online, it's much easier, so I'd have to say that posting online is how I really tested the 'flirting' waters those years ago. Now, I flirt with Big.


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 6, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Eightseven just said he was pretty much the same as he comes off online as he is if you were to meet him, and I'm essentially the same. People who know me read posts of mine and say they can hear me speaking.
> 
> So, here's the question.... is your online self the same, or very close to, your personal self? Are you pretty much a wysiwyg poster or do you have an online persona that is nicer/harsher/bolder, etc?
> 
> ...



*I am pretty much the same nice person that I am on the internet as I am in real life. It drives some of my co-workers crazy. They are constantly say I am too nice or can't say no. 

But, like AnnMarie I don't flirt as much as I do on-line. I am too afraid of rejection. And if I bomb at the flirting on line then I don't have to see the person face, thinking I am real stupid.*


----------



## Seth Warren (Jul 6, 2006)

Pretty much the same online as offline here - though I have better spelling when I'm speaking.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 6, 2006)

Pretty much the same. Like to dialogue, share opinions, be whimsical. But like others, I'm a bit more reserved in real life until I get to know someone. Then, I'd say I'm more out-there in real life.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 6, 2006)

I am very much the same. 

I'm also honest to a fault. When my site was active, I used to say "my life is an open webpage".


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 6, 2006)

Actually, I'm a lady in real life.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 6, 2006)

Yes, I'm pretty much this weird all the time.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Eightseven just said he was pretty much the same as he comes off online as he is if you were to meet him, and I'm essentially the same. People who know me read posts of mine and say they can hear me speaking.
> 
> So, here's the question.... is your online self the same, or very close to, your personal self? Are you pretty much a wysiwyg poster or do you have an online persona that is nicer/harsher/bolder, etc?
> 
> ...



I just realized I needed to clarify... I HAVE flirted in person, but it's always some lamo, half-assed attempt, and usually more friendly than very direct. I didn't want to get called out as a liar for excessive hair flipping or something.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 6, 2006)

Now I think AnnMarie is getting carried away. I think we need someone from Heavenly Bodies to give us an idea what AM is really like.


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 6, 2006)

I am definitely the same in real life as I am online.... and I flirt just as much!


----------



## Tina (Jul 6, 2006)

Oooooh!! She FLIPS HER HAIR!!! I'm shocked!






Honey, I don't think a little smile and a bit of hair flipping can really qualify as overt flirting. Very covert, maybe, but if you're like me, that's about as far as that goes, and if he wants to know more, he'll have to come over here, because I'm not going over there. And that's that.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Tina said:


> Oooooh!! She FLIPS HER HAIR!!! I'm shocked!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I'm right there with you... to cross a room and talk to a guy... EEEK!!!!!!! No freakin' way, man!

:shocked:


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 6, 2006)

im pretty much myself online as i am in person.


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 6, 2006)

Well I'm not in the "bar" scene to be the one to go over and flirt with someone, years ago I did. But I think if I were in that situation, I could still do it! LOL (Heck it's how I met my husband!)


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 6, 2006)

Woohoo... I spawned a thoughtful thread! You know you're hot sh*t when AnnMarie reads something you wrote and takes off with it. I'm honored 

My only addition to my post on the other thread on this issue is on the subject of flirting... I'm decently flirtatious offline when I want to be, and while it's not to a much lesser extent than it is online, it's more subtle. I think that's natural though. You have to explicate more online because the other person can't hear voice inflections or read body movements.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 6, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I just realized I needed to clarify... I HAVE flirted in person, but it's always some lamo, half-assed attempt...


Half of _yours_ is pretty impressive, I must say!  



I am more reserved in 'real life' than I am here. I am extremely flirtatious here (by my standards) because I know nothing will come of it. It is safe to flirt, and doesn't jeopardize my relationship with my girlfriend.

I am probably also more polite in real life (except to family and close acquaintances--F*** 'em!  ), and even quiet.

I do, however, have the same scene-stealing impulse that you've noticed here. Why would I go on stage to sing and play if I didn't?

As here, in 'the world', I love to show off. Especially my mind. I don't consider it better (necessarily) than everyone else's, but I do believe I look at things differently.

I will debate (even argue) topics just for the sake of showing off my skills (rather than actually expecting to change someone's viewpoint) , if I am with another person like myself in that regard (or if I am with someone I dislike), but I don't do that with people who find such behaviour annoying (_Imagine!_).

I also pepper my daily speech with about as many parenthetical digressions as I do my posts.



Oh, and in real life...there actually _are_ some people I _don't like!_

:shocked:


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 6, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> My only addition to my post on the other thread on this issue is on the subject of flirting... I'm decently flirtatious offline when I want to be, and while it's not to a much lesser extent than it is online, it's more subtle. I think that's natural though. You have to explicate more online because the other person can't hear voice inflections or read body movements.



Seconded!  



.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 6, 2006)

Tina said:


> Oooooh!! She FLIPS HER HAIR!!! I'm shocked!



Eh, I flip my hair all the time.


----------



## Tina (Jul 6, 2006)

. . . . . . . .


----------



## truth38 (Jul 6, 2006)

I am the same online as offline.
I am a serious flirt but I do not mean any harm. I enjoy flirting with crazy ways such as if a bagger at a grocery store ask " can I help you with that, " I usually say something like "I dunno, can you?" Are you up to the task?" " Do you really want to?" You know, just teasing. 

I am very friendly..except when i feel a bad vibe, especially if I am a work and there are "haters" around. Besides that I am the funny, witty, flirty, sassy, woman who tries to help others, make you laugh, and an ear when you need it.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 6, 2006)

My online self is a vastly incomplete picture, but yeah, I'd say it's accurate.

The very first time I posted on Dimensions (answering a question about a U2 song, as I recall), THREE people I know from Real Life wrote or called and said, "Hey, are you Boteroesque Babe?" So I guess that says something. 

Except, y'know, I'm fatter in person and I rarely show my naughty bits in public. And in real life, I part my hair on the other side.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 6, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> So, here's the question.... is your online self the same, or very close to, your personal self?



I dunno. Whyyyy don'tcha come over and have a looksee..  :kiss2: 

:doh:  :shocked:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 6, 2006)

I Think that I am similar. I think people that know me both on line and off would do better to answer this. Personally, yes I do think I'm the same.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jul 6, 2006)

I am the same.  .


I can vouch the accuracy of the contributors to this thread that i've met in real life, Tina, BB and SVS, except that the latter's honesty is hardly a fault.

I don't flirt.

[edit: oops, i've met bigsexy, too, but unfortunately didn't get to talk to her but from what little i did, i'll vouch for her, too]


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 6, 2006)

I am pretty laid back and speak out only when something is REALLY bothering me (kinda like I do here.) I believe quite a few people would be a bit surprised if they met me in the real world. They'd see this bull of a guy at 6'2 and about 300 lbs. wrangling two kids, maintaining the household, and swapping recipes.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 7, 2006)

Both online and offline I'm a total vampire.  

Of course, the dynamics of this thing (typing on a web board, or chatting, let's say, in a room or private room) are SO different than real life I'd say there's no real way any of us could say we're the "same." The parameters are just so different.

In real life I almost NEVER flirt (well, I might in the way AnnMarie says she does, but I get out there a whole lot less than she does since I never go to parties or such.) 

So I put myself out here the same way I do in normal life, only the risks are different etc. I certainly tell women I think they're beautiful here at least 10 times as much as I do in regular life, 'cos here is where all the beautiful women hang out!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm pretty much this way, though I think my sense of humor and persona in general probably comes across drier and more sophisticated here than it actually is. In real life, I'm pretty silly, just as likely to bust out laughing uncontrollably at someone farting in a quiet public place as I am to make a witty comment. 

Also, my face is very expressive, and I laugh a LOT. I don't like to overuse smileys and "LOL"s here, so I'm not sure if that comes across - but it's pretty rare that I actually deliver a deadpan line successfully in real life. 

Oh. And here online, I never have car or man trouble. So that's nice.


----------



## jamie (Jul 7, 2006)

I am much more open in real life than I am on line. I have trust issues, and don't feel comfortable putting myself out there in the colliseum as it were. My beliefs and values are the same, I am just as strange as I appear to be, but I share more with people that I actually can sit down with. 

I find that I flirt more in person as well. I am in a relationship, one that I am very very happy with, so any online flirting would be sending the wrong message for me. In real life, I smile and bat my eyelashes and coo at the delivery guys, the mechanic, the chick at the Co-op...because it is fun and I like to see if they scowl or smile back.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 7, 2006)

jamie said:


> In real life, I smile and bat my eyelashes and coo at the delivery guys, the mechanic, the chick at the Co-op...because it is fun and I like to see if they scowl or smile back.



I would _so_ smile back.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 7, 2006)

i am in the virtual dim world as i am in the real world... perhaps in the real world i am a bit more voluminous... i am all talk and all action... if i say it, i do it - period... 

as for being a flirt, i am a TERRIBLE flirt... 

::shouting:: boys! oh boys!

:bow:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 7, 2006)

I am, but somedays I wonder if it's the smartest way to be.


----------



## Buffie (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm way more of a drunken slut in person. Way way way more. 







(waits around to see if anyone notices I'm joking... sorta)


----------



## Carrie (Jul 7, 2006)

Buffie said:


> I'm way more of a drunken slut in person. Way way way more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



::::slurring::::: Hey, baby! Woohooo!


----------



## shy guy (Jul 7, 2006)

It is no act with the Shy Guy boys and girls the Shy Guy  is like this 24/7/365 who cloud the Shy Guy be other than the Shy Guy?  but with jokking put aside I'm like this in real life...just not as many smiles(lol)...later


----------



## ripley (Jul 7, 2006)

I used to think I was the same pretty much, then Miss Vickie said on a post the other day that I was fearless or something. Couldn't have shocked me more. In real life I get my feelings hurt very easily and am very tender hearted. I don't think I'm as outgoing in real life as I am online. I tend to be shy. 

I flirt a lot more online too. Sometimes I think I should rein it in.


----------



## Buffie (Jul 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> ::::slurring::::: Hey, baby! Woohooo!



Wooo wooowoowooooo right bachk atsha giwrl! Whoooo! Drrrunkenn ssshlutsh RUWLE!


----------



## Buffie (Jul 7, 2006)

ripley said:


> I used to think I was the same pretty much, then Miss Vickie said on a post the other day that I was fearless or something. Couldn't have shocked me more. In real life I get my feelings hurt very easily and am very tender hearted. I don't think I'm as outgoing in real life as I am online. I tend to be shy.
> 
> I flirt a lot more online too. Sometimes I think I should rein it in.



Seriously, I've read many times over that people of high intelligence are often very sensitive. If I can remember where I saw it, I'll post it for you.


----------



## shy guy (Jul 7, 2006)

Buffie said:


> I'm way more of a drunken slut in person. Way way way more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm(I got an Idea!!!)here you go Buffie have fun(gives you a keg)the Shy Guy is getting lucky to night


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 7, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Seriously, I've read many times over that people of high intelligence are often very sensitive.



Me am smartt and me not sensitave.


----------



## Buffie (Jul 7, 2006)

shy guy said:


> Hmmm(I got an Idea!!!)here you go Buffie have fun(gives you a keg)the Shy Guy is getting lucky to night


 Tsk tsk!


----------



## Buffie (Jul 7, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Me am smartt and me not sensitave.



Naughty rotten stink! LOL ~wags finger~ Behave!


----------



## shy guy (Jul 7, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Tsk tsk!


What...no no no..I don't need booze to get you in be..I mean to get a date with you Buffie if I wanted I could get you like that(*snaps fingers*)I just don't want to break your heart(lol)...later


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 7, 2006)

As a friend of mine said, tact and I aren't exactly boon companions. I tend to be friendly IRL, but highly impatient and lacking basic social graces. I'm definately more eccentric.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 7, 2006)

The 'way' I am online is part of me..not the complete picture.Some(ok, a few) people online know some of the other parts...I am not as confident as I sometimes appear out in chatlandia.I also keep things fairly close to the chest(vest?..what IS it?).I can be shy in a way that might make me appear aloof.I know there are people online(they have told me) who think I am 'prickly'..heh...not that way..my mommy had a girl...but I am a little too sensitive for my own good, at times.Don't get me wrong, I will snarl when I feel I need to..and sometimes when I shouldn't..but I am the type who attracts little kids and old people...I can get choked up on the spot just thinking how elderly people tend to be treated and overlooked in our culture.
I am a good person to have on your side if you run into someone who us not treating you fairly.
I like to joke..a lot..and in real life I am the same..maybe not in every situation and with every person..but get me going and you might pee your pants..just a squirt.
I think I am cautious..too much so...working on that..well..with one eye open...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jul 7, 2006)

My 3-D Web self and I are very similar in many ways. Though I am envious of the 3-D Web self.

Why?

Because he makes less mistakes than I do.

~~He also has no face.


----------



## swordchick (Jul 7, 2006)

*I'm definitely authentic online. I'm not a phony!*


----------



## Buffie (Jul 7, 2006)

shy guy said:


> What...no no no..I don't need booze to get you in be..I mean to get a date with you Buffie if I wanted I could get you like that(*snaps fingers*)I just don't want to break your heart(lol)...later



How very sweet of you to spare my heart, Shy Guy!


----------



## Buffie (Jul 7, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> As a friend of mine said, tact and I aren't exactly boon companions. I tend to be friendly IRL, but highly impatient and lacking basic social graces. I'm definately more eccentric.



You often remind me of my dear friend who moved to Colorado. I miss her terribly. She is brilliant, mischeivious, prone to mood swings ranging from silly to silent... and she can find something annoying about a stone. A walking raw nerve at times. If there is something better left unsaid, leave it to my girl to say it loudly, with conviction and without apology. Equal parts charming and abrasive. Thank you for keeping her in my mind so much, TSL!


----------



## djewell (Jul 7, 2006)

I am way different in person.

Enough said.


----------



## rainyday (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm with Berna--I think people who know us could answer better about us than we can. 

Having said that though, I think I'm pretty much the same. Maybe a little more reserved at first. And probably fatter than most people picture me. I also have a soft voice and at least one more chin than in most of my pictures.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 7, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Seriously, I've read many times over that people of high intelligence are often very sensitive. If I can remember where I saw it, I'll post it for you.



It's on a thread in Hyde Park, Buffie. Someone said it 30 times. I'll post the link if I can find it.


----------



## Friday (Jul 7, 2006)

I think I am pretty much like I am online. I like to laugh and make people laugh. I'm generally pretty quick with the comeback. I am more confrontational perhaps on the boards because a) The political situation these days has me fed up to here, and b) I dislike making people feel bad, even people I don't like. This won't stop me if I see what I deem to be unfair, prejudiced or attacking behavior nor does it stop me IRL, but I (mostly) don't have to see how people might be affected by something I say online so I am more...blunt maybe than I am in IRL.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 7, 2006)

ripley said:


> I used to think I was the same pretty much, then Miss Vickie said on a post the other day that I was fearless or something. Couldn't have shocked me more. In real life I get my feelings hurt very easily and am very tender hearted. I don't think I'm as outgoing in real life as I am online. I tend to be shy.
> I flirt a lot more online too. Sometimes I think I should rein it in.



I've never gotten the sense you're "fearless", Ripley, just that you're intelligent and sensitive and can sometimes be outspoken. You've shared some of your vulnerabilities with us. I forget what the context was when Vickie said that but I bet she meant the "outspoken" side - that or your humor, which certainly can be said to be fearless!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 7, 2006)

My online self... is it me?
Well, that's a tough question...

Yes and no.

My humour is a bit affected by the fact that english isn't my native language. I'm a spontaneous punner... But if you have to look up the words again and again, that's not so good for your being spontaneous...

And, as many other here, I'm way more flirty around here as IRL.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm as invisible online as I am in real life. 
I am myself, no matter what format - online, IRL, whatever.


----------



## Jane (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't have time to keep up with different personas on and off line.

I'm me.

I flirt in both...actually I do curse more in real life, but I find more to irritate me out here in the cold cruel world.

I talk more about my friends offline, as I don't feel it's my right to spill their beans online.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 7, 2006)

Kimberleigh said:


> I'm as invisible online as I am in real life.
> I am myself, no matter what format - online, IRL, whatever.



You are NOT invisible. You're my sister in Pudding-Pop worship. :wubu:


----------



## MissToodles (Jul 7, 2006)

There are many sides that most people never see of me. I'm an onion.


----------



## dragorat (Jul 7, 2006)

*in both worlds.I may be a little more outgoing at 1st in chat than rl but once I get to know someone in either place they pretty much get the full feelings of the Rat.I know at least 1 person in this thread who has met me once in rl & I think they'd agree that with me what you see is what you get! *


----------



## Missy9579 (Jul 7, 2006)

Hmm as others have said, this may be better answered by people who know me, rather than myself.

In fact I feel like each and everyday I am a changing person, usually for the better, sometimes a step backwards, but sometimes I feel like i dont even know who I am! Rare, but yes it happens.

I think I am vocal on the boards if there is something I believe in or am passionate about. I am the same way in real life, except I hate confrontation of any sort, so I think I am more vocal on the boards.

But Sophie, AnnMarie and Heather could probably answer better!


----------



## Missy9579 (Jul 7, 2006)

Ill make a post about AnnMarie since I do know her in person....

I think she is very similar in person. She is just as witty and funny, sometimes sarcastic, in a good way. I dont really see her flirt in person, most of our hanging out is at the dances, where she sits behind the table know as the "No No Zone" so everyone is affraid to approach her lol, or it is done at a friends house where there is no one to really flirt with.

But as I have seen her sort of flirt on the boards, I think it would be the same in person, sort of, shyly done, and in a witty way.


Shes a good apple all around


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 7, 2006)

It is my goal for 2006 to be as flirty in real life as I am online. It occured to me last weekend while at a bar, a beautiful man saddled up to me to "get to know me" and I just couldn't flirt back. Teh Awkward sets in and overtakes me. I'm working hard at learning appropriate body movements and hair flips. Soon I'll be able to do it. I know!

If not, I'm just going to start wearing less clothing to get my point across.


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jul 7, 2006)

*Yes, I am pretty much the same. It takes a while for me to warm up to a person, but once, I warm up to you, I will talk your head off, and I am very affectionate person, and I love to flirt...so pretty much the same*​


----------



## Zandoz (Jul 7, 2006)

As I just said in another post elsewhere, in real life, I make stumps look entertaining. 

A problem with kind of a disconnect between thought and verbal expression...a "don't speak unless spoken to" upbringing...a lot of experience with "anything you say can and will be used against you"...all come together in real life. For various reasons, those things just don't seem to hinder me as much in the virtual environment. This is probably more of the "real me" than what is seen in real life....there it just can not get out.


----------



## moonvine (Jul 7, 2006)

jamie said:


> I am much more open in real life than I am on line. I have trust issues, and don't feel comfortable putting myself out there in the colliseum as it were. My beliefs and values are the same, I am just as strange as I appear to be, but I share more with people that I actually can sit down with.



Isn't that funny? I also have trust issues, but am MUCH more open on line than in real life! My beliefs and values are also the same and I am just as strange as I appear to be But I am much more likely to venture an opinion online. At parties where I do not know anyone I fade into the woodwork. If I know a lot of people I can be quite the Chatty Cathy, though.

I think I am myself online, just a little more so.

I am not sure I know how to flirt.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 7, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I am not sure I know how to flirt.



Is there a class for this? Or a book? I wouldn't mind a few lessons myself.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Eightseven just said he was pretty much the same as he comes off online as he is if you were to meet him, and I'm essentially the same. People who know me read posts of mine and say they can hear me speaking.
> 
> So, here's the question.... is your online self the same, or very close to, your personal self? Are you pretty much a wysiwyg poster or do you have an online persona that is nicer/harsher/bolder, etc?
> 
> ...



I'm pretty much the same offline as I am online. I dont say much unless I feel I have something to contribute to a conversation that's going on. I can be nice some days and bitchy on others


----------



## doctorx (Jul 7, 2006)

My face isn't quite as yellow in real life as it is online. 

I'm a little less shy online than I am in real life, but I still wouldn't say something online that I wouldn't say in real life after getting to know someone.


----------



## 4honor (Jul 7, 2006)

Since I am not sure how I appear online, I will tell you how my friends say I am IRL:

I am a bit of a know it all, but it comes in handy because I at least check my facts.
I never met a one liner I didn't like.
I am a brick in a crisis, but they have to sweep up all the little pieces with a whisk broom and a Hoover when the crisis is all over.
I am creative - but lack focus.
I am a reluctanct leader... if nobody else is gonna lead, I will step up or we'll be here forever.
I hate stupidity - ignorance can be cured with education, but stupidity is a horse of a different color.
I am honest to the letter -- technically. I also have on occassion manipulated the truth - or partial truth -- to my advantage or to the advantage of someone else. ASK me a direct question and I will answer it truthfully.
I love humor. I love a bit of good natured banter. I am often quick witted and "punny." 

So, is that who you all see when I post?


----------



## 4honor (Jul 7, 2006)

> Is there a class for this? Or a book? I wouldn't mind a few lessons myself.



Lesson #1: Flirting is all about catching and holding the attention for the desired amount of time. Develop the ability talk unthreateningly with the desired subject and HOLD eye contact for a few seconds. I hear men think eye contact is tres sexy.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm a lot more bold and outspoken online than off...and yeah...I flirt online when I would rarely do so offline. I'm pretty quiet and sometimes shy in real life, a lot like Ella..I don't speak up irl unless I'm approached or feel I have something to offer...but other than that, what you see here is what you get, once you get to know me. I'm not one to put on airs or pretend to be something I'm not. In fact, I've been told I'm unapproachable or "intimidating". I have had people I'm close to, such as my daughter, tell me I look angry when I'm really just concentrating on something or thinking hard (hence the smoke, too). 

The right person to ask about this would be saucy...she knows me about as well, or better, in some areas, than most people.


----------



## ripley (Jul 7, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> I've never gotten the sense you're "fearless", Ripley, just that you're intelligent and sensitive and can sometimes be outspoken. You've shared some of your vulnerabilities with us. I forget what the context was when Vickie said that but I bet she meant the "outspoken" side - that or your humor, which certainly can be said to be fearless!




Maybe I should keep on with the flirting and rein in the humor, lol.


----------



## wtchmel (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm the same here and in RL. I wouldn't have it any other way. A big fuckin' bitch, no, just kidding.


----------



## Michelle (Jul 7, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> In real life I almost NEVER flirt (well, I might in the way AnnMarie says she does, but I get out there a whole lot less than she does since I never go to parties or such.)


 
Yeah, I've heard about you, Mr. Eight-Can Hornbate. According to my sources, you're a regular Lothario and have a woman in every port (usb, serial AND parallel).

Now me, I'm a total phony online. I don't mean anything I say and I usually don't even understand what I've typed.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 7, 2006)

What the hell does this mean WYSIWYG?

I'm pretty shy and reserved around those I don't know but on here I'm more towards my real self when around good friends. Not quite as crude and "in-your-face" as with them but then, I don't want to get kicked off.


----------



## Esme (Jul 7, 2006)

WYSISYG = What You See Is What You Get. 

I'm really thinking about this question. I'm not sure I can answer best for myself... I try to be nice, honest, and thoughtful, which is what I like to be IRL too. At least as much as possible. I like to think of myself as somewhat amusing, though not everyone agrees. I guess the thing I like about posting online is that you can think about what you say before you type it in. You can also edit... which you can't in real life. I'd really like an Edit button in real life!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 7, 2006)

Esme said:


> WYSISYG = What You See Is What You Get.
> 
> I'm really thinking about this question. I'm not sure I can answer best for myself... I try to be nice, honest, and thoughtful, which is what I like to be IRL too. At least as much as possible. I like to think of myself as somewhat amusing, though not everyone agrees. I guess the thing I like about posting online is that you can think about what you say before you type it in. You can also edit... which you can't in real life. I'd really like an Edit button in real life!


I think you're somewhat amusing and cute, too!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 7, 2006)

rainyday said:


> What you see is what you get.
> 
> Took me a minute or two to figure it out also, SN.



I really can't stand that shit!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jul 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Eightseven just said he was pretty much the same as he comes off online as he is if you were to meet him, and I'm essentially the same. People who know me read posts of mine and say they can hear me speaking.
> 
> So, here's the question.... is your online self the same, or very close to, your personal self? Are you pretty much a wysiwyg poster or do you have an online persona that is nicer/harsher/bolder, etc?
> 
> ...



Great thread AM!! Yeah, I think I am pretty much the same on line as I am in person. Occasionally I will say something on line that I wouldn't in person, and vice versa, but in general, what you see is what you get.

I think by the time you to get to be my age (not that I'm Methusela or anything - but I'm not a young chicky either), it's just too nuts trying to be something that you are not.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 7, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> I really can't stand that shit!



Sorry. 

It's actually a fairly common term (pronounced "wiz-ee-wig"), been around for many, many years in computers, etc. (Meaning, it's not one of those short, chat-term things, it's an industry term that made it to the vernacular.)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Sorry.
> 
> It's actually a fairly common term (pronounced "wiz-ee-wig"), been around for many, many years in computers, etc. (Meaning, it's not one of those short, chat-term things, it's an industry term that made it to the vernacular.)


No need to appologize, TEHO!


----------



## Angel (Jul 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> ... is your online self the same, or very close to, your personal self?



I'm always me. I don't pretend to be anything I'm not. I'm quiet, more of a listener or observer. I'm typically a reserved person and usually only become outspoken when either I see the rights of another being violated or when I learn of someone being neglected or abused.

Both online and irl, I usually have one person whom I feel closest to, confide in, share everything with, trust more than anyone else, and consider to be my very best friend. I usually also have two or three other close friends. All are usually male. These friends know that I am a combination of intelligence, compassion, kindness, silliness, and sensualness all wrapped up in one soft, very fat feminine body. Aren't they lucky?!  

I'm not much of a flirt. That's because I don't like to lead people on. I only flirt sincerely with the man I love or am involved with. Once in a while I will teasingly flirt with my closest male friends, but only because they already know where our friendship and relationships stand. My closest friends, both online and irl, know that I am faithful and loyal to the one I love. So yeah, once in a while I may teasingly flirt with one of three younger guys from here, but they already know that my heart is spoken for. 

Physically, uhhh, yeah I do have more than just soft shoulders and a pretty face. I'm a bit conservative when it comes to showing pics online. A few guys have seen photos of me. When I do share my "stats" I am honest. I must appear to be smaller in pics than irl, though. My three dimensional supersized body is much larger in real life I have been told!  

For now, I'll return back to my quiet self.


----------



## saucywench (Jul 7, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Sorry.
> 
> It's actually a fairly common term (pronounced "wiz-ee-wig"), been around for many, many years in computers, etc. (Meaning, it's not one of those short, chat-term things, it's an industry term that made it to the vernacular.)


I learned the term waaay back in the day, during Windows 3.0 eek training. It was my understanding at that time that it originated with the MicroSoft folks and the advent of Windows (vs. DOS), having to do with the more user-friendly interface. YMMV.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 7, 2006)

Hmm. I suppose Im pretty close to how I act online... Im really a quiet person with random peculiar outbreaks here and there.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 7, 2006)

I think I'm pretty much the same in person as I am online. I just don't know how to be anyone or anything else but me, and in fact have my hands full just being myself.


----------



## Esme (Jul 7, 2006)

I have been thinking about it, and I think in one way I'm different than most folks in here. I think I'm less flirtatious online. 

Although that might be because I've finally met someone I care for very much indeed.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jul 8, 2006)

I think I'm the same online as in RL. I am shy and quiet naturally. I usually sit back and let others talk while I listen, occasionally offering up some one liners or info that is pertinent. Which holds true here too. I hang out at Dim a lot, listening and gathering info with the occasional post. I had someone tell me once that you have to look out for the shy ones though and he's right!


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 8, 2006)

Esme said:


> I have been thinking about it, and I think in one way I'm different than most folks in here. I think I'm less flirtatious online.
> 
> Although that might be because I've finally met someone I care for very much indeed.



*Congrats atleast someone gets to have someone .  *


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 8, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Is there a class for this? Or a book? I wouldn't mind a few lessons myself.



I tried not to say this - really!

I have some personal tutoring to offer, I mean, just to help you of course.  ​


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 8, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I am, but somedays I wonder if it's the smartest way to be.



Uh-huh, yup, just what she said.

I'm all over the net and always just me, but thanks to my paranoid dad, I do sometimes wonder if a stalker is gonna chop off my head and eat my eyeballs. Or something. Of course, he'd have to catch me first! Fat doesn't mean slow...

I am absolutely the same - or so I've been told - I've tried having an alter ego online and I just feel silly. I don't think I'm creative in that sense. Look at my ID, for Pete's sake. ​


----------



## Isa (Jul 8, 2006)

ValentineBBW said:


> I think I'm the same online as in RL. I am shy and quiet naturally. I usually sit back and let others talk while I listen, occasionally offering up some one liners or info that is pertinent. Which holds true here too. I hang out at Dim a lot, listening and gathering info with the occasional post. I had someone tell me once that you have to look out for the shy ones though and he's right!



Perfect description of myself as well. Around strangers I close up and become the watcher. With friends the crazy, semi-life of the party person comes out. Sometimes wish I could keep her around 24/7.


----------



## Stormy (Jul 8, 2006)

Everything I type here is true, often even more accurate than what I would say in person, but I communicate more effectively in writing, dont have good social skills, and come across as less intelligent than I am in person, until the person Im with really gets to know me. I rarely make impulsive posts, but often read something online and think about it for days or even weeks before commenting about it. In person Im forced to interact spontaneously and often dont say quite what I mean.



JoyJoy said:


> I've been told I'm unapproachable or "intimidating".


I think I am too, and nicer online. When in public I talk to people or make eye contact pretty much only when necessary. I never flirt with strangers. The chance of them being someone I would have any interest in dating is so small that I dont feel there is any reason to bother. I wont show interest in a person unless Ive gotten to know quite a bit about them first. Id never get to know anyone without the Internet.



moonvine said:


> Isn't that funny? I also have trust issues, but am MUCH more open on line than in real life! My beliefs and values are also the same and I am just as strange as I appear to be But I am much more likely to venture an opinion online.


I too have trust issues, and am more open about some things online, but like being able to share only what I choose where I choose, and hardly ever pictures, so in many ways it seems safer to reveal more about some parts of myself online than in person. I can discuss things, even personal issues, benefiting from other peoples experience and opinions without really letting them in. Im not much into debating even online, but get involved even less in any kind of intense discussion in person. I hate arguing, but online its just text on a screen and doesnt bother me to read vastly different views and explain my own, and I will work harder to make my points understood, when in person Id more likely just move on without comment.



Carrie said:


> In real life, I'm pretty silly, just as likely to bust out laughing uncontrollably at someone farting in a quiet public place as I am to make a witty comment.
> 
> Also, my face is very expressive, and I laugh a LOT. I don't like to overuse smileys and "LOL"s here, so I'm not sure if that comes across - but it's pretty rare that I actually deliver a deadpan line successfully in real life.


I totally get that from your posts and pictures  and think smilies should be used more, in both variety and frequency, as long as they help depict the full meaning of the words and arent just thrown in randomly.


----------



## Buffie (Jul 9, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> It's on a thread in Hyde Park, Buffie. Someone said it 30 times. I'll post the link if I can find it.



Russ! Brat! LOL I found the link... I already sent it to Ripley, but I'll post it here just to gloat...  

http://www.gifteddevelopment.com/What_is_Gifted/characgt.htm


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 9, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> I really can't stand that shit!



That would be IRCSTS, rather. :bow:


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 9, 2006)

OK, I'll be upfront with you people.

I am not me. I flirt, even with myself. (In fact MAINLY with myself.) I betray others but mainly myself. I am not myself even when I'm alone. I don't know what to do! It's so weird. Anyone else have this? :wubu:


----------



## mottiemushroom (Jul 9, 2006)

I think i am the same no matter where i am : shy, reserved, ladylike pmsl

Nah i am same as ever - scatterbrained, smutty, agony aunt, tart with a heart, up for a laugh - with occasional shy & quiet moments.


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

~angelpassion~ said:


> *Congrats atleast someone gets to have someone .  *




Thank you Angel... I'm really happy, and it's a new feeing for me. I'm just trying to "go with it" you know?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 9, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> That would be IRCSTS, rather. :bow:



FY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michelle (Jul 9, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> OK, I'll be upfront with you people.
> 
> I am not me. I flirt, even with myself. (In fact MAINLY with myself.) I betray others but mainly myself. I am not myself even when I'm alone. I don't know what to do! It's so weird. Anyone else have this?



This might be my all-time favorite post on this board ever. It's so honest and heartfelt ... and it's soooo YOU!! :bow:  :doh:


----------



## porkchop (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes I am pretty much who I am in real life.....
The only thing that might not be present would be the flirting thing...as AnnMarie said. I would definitely be shy of rejection....but I would still be smiling alot and having fun. I love to joke around qutie a bit and tease people in a nice way.....


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm much like I am here. Just not as fat as I would like to be.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 12, 2006)

I suppose that I am nicer online.

I am downright rotten in person.


----------



## JMNYC (Jul 13, 2006)

I am far more contained in person than I am on line. 

The brain is rather like a combination of Daffy Duck and Harpo Marx on crystal meth. People talk and I hear and see things other than the words, and I don't say anything about that unless I'm invited. I think of a hundred things to share when someone says a simple sentence like "I went down to Duane Reade this morning to get some toothpaste but the store wasn't open yet." But I usually end up saying, "Oh?"

If someone is trying to argue with me in person, I am awful at it. It doesn't take much for me to just be quiet, rather than deal with a person who wants to convince me they're right. On line, I will make one or two attempts to get my point across, then move on.

I write better than I speak. My speaking is a rapid-fire mumble of incomplete sentences. Writing, I can take a little time and say what I wish to say. That's the plan, anyway!


----------



## Falling Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I suppose that I am nicer online.
> 
> I am downright rotten in person.




I am the same. I am pretty shy at first but when I get to know someone watch out cause I can be (and usually am) a total jack ass. 

I try to be a nice person online.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 13, 2006)

JMNYC said:


> I write better than I speak. My speaking is a rapid-fire mumble of incomplete sentences. Writing, I can take a little time and say what I wish to say. That's the plan, anyway!



Me too, Josh. I do well anytime I can take a few moments to put my thoughts out in writing. Speaking is a whole other ballgame of mumbly goodness. 

My online self is definately more articulate.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 13, 2006)

I am just me, the only difference is I am funnier in person.


----------



## Ivy (Jul 13, 2006)

Honestly?

No.

In real life I am suuuuuuper shy, really quiet around people I don't know, I don't flirt (boys make me nervous!), and I am really sarcastic and cynical. If you wanna talk to me, you have to be the first to speak because I wont.

But.. once I open up to people, I'm REALLY loud and a tad wild.


----------



## shy guy (Jul 13, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Honestly?
> 
> No.
> 
> ...


So if I tried to flirt with you...you wouldn't flirt back?


----------



## Ivy (Jul 13, 2006)

shy guy said:


> So if I tried to flirt with you...you wouldn't flirt back?



Nooooope! I'd be way too embarrassed and flustered.

The other day while riding the el (the train here) a guy was trying to talk to me and flirt with me and I turned a million shades of red, kinda smiled at him and giggled and then got off at the next stop and moved back 2 cars.

hahahahaaa  I am so lame.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Nooooope! I'd be way too embarrassed and flustered.
> 
> The other day while riding the el (the train here) a guy was trying to talk to me and flirt with me and I turned a million shades of red, kinda smiled at him and giggled and then got off at the next stop and moved back 2 cars.
> 
> hahahahaaa  I am so lame.


Makes me think of that Kajagoogoo song...


----------



## shy guy (Jul 13, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Nooooope! I'd be way too embarrassed and flustered.
> 
> The other day while riding the el (the train here) a guy was trying to talk to me and flirt with me and I turned a million shades of red, kinda smiled at him and giggled and then got off at the next stop and moved back 2 cars.
> 
> hahahahaaa  I am so lame.


Hey what if I sed it was Shy Guy would you be so shy then


----------



## Ivy (Jul 13, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Makes me think of that Kajagoogoo song...



that what song??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

Too Shy from Kajagoogoo, it's an 80s song...


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> My online self... is it me?
> Well, that's a tough question...
> 
> Yes and no.
> ...


I forgot my imagination... Online I can let it roam free... feels really good.


----------



## Esme (Jul 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Too Shy from Kajagoogoo, it's an 80s song...



 Hush, hush... eye to eye.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

Esme said:


> Hush, hush... eye to eye.


Hey girl, move a little closer...


----------



## chocolate desire (Jul 14, 2006)

I am pretty much the same person on and offline except I have many more online friends than IRL. I have a problem with my personal space being envaded so much easier maintaining friends online. Plus I flirt ALOT more in person than online.(Scary thought huh).:shocked:


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 15, 2006)

Ivy said:


> that what song??



Ahhhhh!!!! 

Your age is showing.


----------



## Ivy (Jul 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Ahhhhh!!!!
> 
> Your age is showing.



I'm a baby.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 16, 2006)

i think i'm actually much more shy online than i am in actual life.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 16, 2006)

Ivy said:


> I'm a baby.


Don't worry Ivy..I'm 28 and have no clue what that song is..lol at least you have your age as an excuse!


----------



## Ivy (Jul 16, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Don't worry Ivy..I'm 28 and have no clue what that song is..lol at least you have your age as an excuse!



hahahaha awww <3


----------

